# Imprimante reliée sur NeufBox SFR



## Gilles24 (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de relier mon imprimante canon IP4300 à ma NeufBox SFR par la prise USB n°1.
La box à bien détectée l'imprimante, elle arrive à m'afficher le niveau d'encre de cette dernière.
Par contre je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser avec mon MacBook Pro.
J'ai bien désactivé le mode bidirectionnel ainsi que le partage.
Dans préférence système j'ai rajouter l'imprimante en rentrant l'adresse IP (192.168.1.1)
type HP Jetdirect- Socket
Imprimante PostScript générique
Et dans imprimante et fax j'ai cette imprimante qui est noté Inactif
Et quand j'ouvre la liste d'attente d'impression j'ai: Imprimante Prête
Lorsque j'essaye d'imprimer la page part et je ne la voie même pas dans la liste d'attente, elle disparaît comme si elle était imprimée mais l'imprimante ne sort rien.
Auriez-vous une idée sur mon problème.
Sinon directement relié au mac en usb cette imprimante fonctionne très bien.
Merci à vous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------

J'ai actuelement;
Impression en cours
Mais rien ne sort à l'imprimante

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------

j'ai réussi à imprimer la page test c'est tout


----------



## lappartien (16 Avril 2012)

Sinon directement relié au mac en usb cette imprimante fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Gilles24 (16 Avril 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> Sinon directement relié au mac en usb cette imprimante fonctionne très bien.



Oui j'en suis satisfait c'est une bonne imprimante mais à présent je suis avec un macbook pro et ne souhaite pas la relier en usb à ce dernier mais vers ma neufbox pour plus de confort d'utilisation j'ai aussi 3 PC et donc elle pourrait ainsi fonctionner en réseau.


----------



## Gilles24 (20 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Personne donc n'a d'imprimante relié à son modem et n'utilise de Mac pour imprimer en wifi


----------



## Gilles24 (24 Avril 2012)

J'ai fais des essais un PC portable elle fonctionne bien relié à la neufbox.
Mais sur mon Mac la page part mais n'arrive pas à l'imprimante


----------



## Belrog (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Après avoir rencontré le même problème avec ma neufbox évolution (sur laquelle est branchée une epson en USB), j'ai simplement téléchargé la dernière version de Gutenprint (5.2.9) :
Gutenprint for Mac OS X
(j'ai peut-être mal recopié l'adresse, j'écris avec un iPad...)

Au moment de l'ajout d'une nouvelle imprimante (préférences Système > imprimantes et (fax ou scanner, selon la version OSX utilisée) > bouton « + » 
> imprimante IP
> HP Jet Direct-socket > adresse 192.168.1.1
> « imprimer via » (Tiger ou Leopard) ou « utiliser » (Lion) et choisir le pilote CUPS+Gutenprint de la marque et du type de votre imprimante, puis « AJouter ».

J'ai testé ce procédé avec succès sur tous mes Mac (de Tiger à Lion)


----------

